#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > مشکل: مشکلات مربوط به برنامه نویسی اکسس

## mojtabashaye

من یه مشکل دارم . میخوام یه برنامه کاردکس انبار بنویسم . اما چند تا مشکل دارم . میخوام  برای هر جنس یک کارت موجودی درست کنم . مثلا در فرم مربوطه یه شماره قطعه رو بدم و یک کارت مربوط به همون قطعه باز بشه و تمام دریافت و واگذاری رو نشون بده . مشکلم اینه که وقتی یه شماره قطعه رو جستجو میکنم و کارت باز میشه تمام اطلاعات مربوط به تمام قطعات هم نشون میده . ایا راهی هست که بشه برای هر قطعه یک کارت باز کنه . ضمنا کل قطعات 15000 هزار ردیف است . 
دوستان و استادان عزیز خواهش میکنم کمک کنید .

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
می خواین دیتابیس رو از داخل خود اکسس کنترل کنید؟ یعنی با برنامه ای به دیتابیس دسترسی دارید یا از طریق خود اکسس؟

معمولا برای برنامه های خوب که از طریق برنامه های دیگه به دیتابیس وصل می شوند و از خود اکسس اینکار رو انجام نمیدهند. با این حال از خود اکسس بخواین راحت میشه اینکار رو کرد. باید شما یک query بنویسید که فقط یک کلمه خاص رو در اکسس جستجو کنه. از خود اکسس هم میشه کوئری نوشت و هم میشه اجراش کرد.

بعد در هر سطری قطعه مورد نظر شما باشه اون سطر رو نشون میده. اون سطر هم اطلاعات کامل داخلش هست مربوط به خود آن قطعه

اگر از زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگر استفاده میکنید بازم باید هما کوئری را در دستور قرار بدید و بگید همان سطر رو که عبارت مورد نظر شما در آن هست پیدا کنه و براتون بیاره و بعد در یک data grid نشون بده.

----------

*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*saeed40*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtabashaye

از خود اکسس میخوام query بگیرم . اما ما قطعات مشخص داریم و میخوایم هر بار که به انبار اضافه یا کم بشه رو بیاره . میخوام هر قطعه یه کارت حسابداری مخصوص به خودش رو داشته باشه . وبشه از اونارو از طریق موجودی هم سرچ کنه .

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## nekooee

من همانطور که توضیح دادم باید کار کنید. باید در هر سطر یک ID بگذارید و در همان سطر در ادامه مشخصات اون قطع و نام اون قطعه رو قرار بدید. بعدا یک کوئری مینویسید که هر سطری که کلمه مورد نظر د راون بود بیار. حالا هم میتونید از طریق ID سرچ کنید و هم از طریق نام قطعه. اگر نام قطعه تکراری باشه ممکنه چند سطر بیاره در غیر اینصورت همون یک سطر رو میاره.
اگر هم قطعه شما زیرگروه داشته باشه باید از ریلیشن ها استفاده کنید که بتونید زیرمجموعه ها رو هم بیارید. در هر حال راهش همون کوئری و وارد کردن صحیح اطلاعات هر قطعه در یک سطر هست

----------

*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*

----------


## mojtabashaye

از توجه تون سپاسگذارم

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## mojtabashaye

با سلام به دوستان عزیز . 
یه برنامه دارم مینوسم . در فرمی که درست کردم مشخصات یه قطعه نمایش میده اما مشکل اینجاست که وقتی میخوام شماره فطعه رو وارد کنم میخوام که همزمان اسم قطعه هم بیاد . لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## nekooee

توی خود اکسس برنامه می نویسید؟! اگر اینطوره بهتره اینکار رو انجام ندهید و برننامه نویسی را با یک زبان قوی مثل C# یا VB.net بنویسید و به دیتابیس اکسس ان را وصل نمایید.
اگر با VB.NET بخواین بنویسید میتونم راهنماییتون کنم. ولی باید براش در بخش برنامه نویسی تاپیک باز کنید

----------

*mojtabashaye*,*saeed40*

----------

